
Flipkart and Udacity want a world without job interviews - nikant
http://venturebeat.com/2016/01/28/flipkart-and-udacity-want-a-world-without-job-interviews/
======
pashakym
It is like marriage without dating!

~~~
thaumasiotes
Hmm... on the one hand, marriage without dating is historically pretty common.
It was used more for high-stakes marriage than for low-stakes marriage, which
says something about the importance of dating to marriage.

On the other hand, dating is generally done over fairly long periods that
allow you to gather quite a lot of information about the other person. That is
similar to a job interview in no way.

